# Brad Newley is going to posterize D-Ho



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

You may beat us... you may be us by 40.

But someone's getting teabagged.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha. I just want to see Bogut go off. And by go off, I don't mean play great. I mean get drunk before the game, start making comments about Lebron James' mother, and then taking a swing at Dwight Howard.

Just that drunken haze in his eyes before he realizes what he's done, like "what...what...you gonnnnnna dooooo somethinnnng about it church boy?" And then Dwight smashes Bogut. And everyone including Dwight thinks Bogut has been knocked unconscious, so they start to walk away, but a bloodied Bogut staggers to his feet behind them and is like "you think this is over? You think this....you THINK this...is over man?" and then he procedes to lay waste to Team USA in a drunken barroom brawl the likes of which Patrick Swayze has never seen.

That's what I want to happen.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

I just spat out my orange juice :rofl:


----------

